
I’m Apple Co-Founder Steve Wozniak, Ask Me Anything - mverwijs
https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/4apj5f/im_apple_cofounder_steve_wozniak_ask_me_anything/
======
jacquesm
> I never sought wealth or power, and in fact evaded it.

> I was able to finish my degree in EE&CS and to fulfill a lifelong goal to
> teach 5th graders (8 years, up to teaching 7 days a week, public schools, no
> press allowed).

Every time I read or hear about Steve Wozniak I like him more.

> What are your thoughts on the FBI/DOJ vs Apple ordeal at the moment?

Note his answer.

~~~
danso
Have you read iWoz? I enjoyed it much more than the Jobs biography. Every
thing I learn about Woz...from how he created Integer BASIC on pen and paper
and demonstrated it to the Homebrew club [1] to how he got around Nintendo
Power banning him from its top scores list [2]...only makes me admire him
more. It's clear he probably wouldn't be famous if it weren't for Jobs (as Woz
tried to give away the Apple I to HP, because he felt obligated to)...but
Apple wouldn't have gotten the runway it needed without Woz's spectacular
engineering and game-loving spirit.

[1]
[https://books.google.com/books?id=hlA6Xv3-59YC&lpg=PA182&ots...](https://books.google.com/books?id=hlA6Xv3-59YC&lpg=PA182&ots=Hrc8fm1uGW&dq=iwoz%20homebrew%20basic&pg=PA182#v=onepage&q=iwoz%20homebrew%20basic&f=false)

[2] [http://gizmodo.com/steve-wozniak-was-once-the-best-tetris-
pl...](http://gizmodo.com/steve-wozniak-was-once-the-best-tetris-player-in-
americ-1587220552)

